# Looking for a MM 4 lane intersection (not 2 lane)



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking for a custom 4 lane intersection for aurora MM L&J. Just missed out on one on eBay. Does anyone have one to sell or know who can build one?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've made a 2 X 4 lane intersection. You need 4 intersections to make one, and I don't have enough of them to try it. There is one thing about them that kinda sucks. If you look at a MM intersection, one direction has the rail interfering with the tires of the intersecting direction. One way the cars run smooth across it, and the other way it's a bumpy ride!


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Tjetstuff said:


> Looking for a custom 4 lane intersection for aurora MM L&J. Just missed out on one on eBay. Does anyone have one to sell or know who can build one?



There is going to be some Atlas Four lane figure eights on e-bay real soon I think. 

I would go with Atlas track is is so much better. No gaps like the Model motoring one....


----------



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

Are there adapter tracks from MM to atlas?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I got a custom 4 lane intersection from slotcarman not too long ago and gave it to my buddy to see if he wanted to change his layout. he has not changed. I will get it back from him Wed or Thur and get pics and let you know. if you want a look at it, there might be a thread in the SnS section from when slotcarman advertised it. I will have to get what I paid for it, so, again, that info can be found in that thread I think. gives you something to work on while I twist arms to get it back. LOL! Happy Holiday and to all a good night.


----------



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow. Thanks Al
I'll try and look it up


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That intersection was a 4 lane / double RR crossing Al. TJ is looking for a 4 lane X 4 lane intersection. I am pretty sure there are Atlas to L&J adapters, and I would scope out the bay for both the intersection pieces and the adapters. To get a general idea of what they're going for when on Ebay, after you do your search for each item, to the right of the search box is a link to Advanced search. Look down a little ways and you'll see "completed listings". Click the box and hit search and all of the item you were searching for will show up. Green priced are items that sold. Red prices didn't sell.

Sorry for costing you a potential sale Al, but I don't think it's what he's looking for.Then again... Maybe that track might interest him!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

right you are joe,
sorry tjet stuff.
looks like the Atlas intersection and adapters is your only choice unless you can find someone to attempt that with L&J
Happy Holiday.
and thanx joe.


----------



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Al. Slotcarman is right. Looking for a 4 lane by 4 lane intersection. No room for a train right now. My track is 500 + pieces. Working on level 3 this winter. Thanks for all your interest and help guys. Happy Holidays. 
Steve


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

There was a lock & joiner 4 way intersection at the St. Louis show a while back that somebody cobbled together. It was going for $175. The Atlas 3 inch intersections go for about $25 each, so $100. I don't know about adapters. I got all I need for an Atlas figure 8 for about $300. Now I just need room to set it up. 
hojoe


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

hojoe said:


> There was a lock & joiner 4 way intersection at the St. Louis show a while back that somebody cobbled together. It was going for $175. The Atlas 3 inch intersections go for about $25 each, so $100. I don't know about adapters. I got all I need for an Atlas figure 8 for about $300. Now I just need room to set it up.
> hojoe



"somebody cobbled together." Yes they are real bad and not good to use!!!

I ended up getting My Atlas 3x3 for free!!!! LOL

There was one of those in our club and it was really rough. :dude::wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not sure how the Atlas intersections are constructed, but I know for sure with L&J (and AFX Snap Loc track also) that the rail is lowered in one direction and not in the other direction. Put another way, one way through the 4 way is smooth due to the lower rail sections, and the other way you bounce over the rail. If the 4 ways are cut correctly, it's not so bad.. Only one track's worth of bouncing per lane. If the tracks are not cut in the proper manner, you're bouncing over 8 rails to get through the intersection. Why Aurora made them like that is beyond me, but that's how it is...

Hopefully, the Atlas is better thought out. If not and they're like the L&J, rotate the squares so you only have rough rails to ride over on 1 track's worth of intersection.


----------

